# from black to red



## smtrifreak4life (May 1, 2009)

i want to get a 05 black gto and i am going to get it in about a week or two but i cant find any with the red interior that are close to my home town!

how hard and about how much do you think it might cost to redo the seats in red like the stock interior that comes with some of the models?:confused


----------



## Iluvgyna (May 17, 2009)

if you redo the seats you could get some awesome soft leather 
unlike the leather that is in our cars


----------



## smtrifreak4life (May 1, 2009)

yeah thats an option too i was just wondering how much it might cost just to get an idea


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Would cost you about 700 bucks. I see seat sets used on eBay all the time.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

don't forget the lower dash and the door trim is red on the Red Hot cars...
Bill


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

silversport said:


> don't forget the lower dash and the door trim is red on the Red Hot cars...
> Bill


Black leather interior looks great with just the red swuade. I have red leather and want to swap for black swuade and.

Too much red with it all red. just my 2 cents.


----------

